

Ask HN: Should we filter out "Um, What?" from comments? - gcr

Whenever I see a comment that begins with "Um, What?", usually only snark follows.<p>It would be nice to have that replaced with the empty string or grayed out or something.<p>What do you all think? Perhaps this might be better as a browser extension.
======
masterzora
If you want a browser extension go ahead and write it but this definitely
should not be a feature of the site itself.

------
lazugod
If someone's being needlessly snarky, tell them.

~~~
shrughes
Um, what? You think we need more layers of metacomments upon metacomments?

~~~
shanelja
You are being needlessly snarky.

~~~
shrughes
Um, what? I'm pretty sure I chose the optimal snark level.

------
zensavona
Um, what?

